# pochettes d'albums absentes sur l'iPad



## maxichoucroutte (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour.

Voilà déjà presque un an que je suis avec mon iPad 3 (The New iPad, dixit Tim Cook) et j'ai un petit problème que je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre.

J'ai toutes mes pochettes d'albums sur mon Mac depuis iTunes (que j'ai ajouté via clic droit > obtenir les illustrations de l'album).
Lorsque je synchronise mon iPhone, j'ai toutes les images sans aucun problème. Mais lorsque je place cette musique sur mon iPad, je n'ai que quelques albums qui affichent leurs pochettes. Même certain CD (entiers) que j'ai acheté sur l'iTunes Store refusent de s'ajouter dans la bibliothèque de ma tablette.

Avez-vous une idée du pourquoi ?
Merci.


----------



## karanda (1 Février 2013)

maxichoucroutte a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Voilà déjà presque un an que je suis avec mon iPad 3 (The New iPad, dixit Tim Cook) et j'ai un petit problème que je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre.
> 
> ...



J'ai le même problème que toi depuis la mise à jour de l'iphone (6.1) ou celle d'iTunes... Tu as trouvé une solution?


----------



## maxichoucroutte (2 Février 2013)

@karanda
Non toujours pas. Et j'ai l'impression que ça ne s'arrange pas avec la 6.1
J'ai tout essayé (restauration iPad, ré-installation d'iTunes) mais rien n'y fait.
Je pense qu'il va falloir se résigner à avoir des pochettes manquantes


----------

